# Salty Club



## grmlgrmpf (29. Dezember 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Leute schon den Angel-Titel "Schrecken der Meere" führen.  Wenn ihr zu diesem erlesenen Kreis Angelverrückter gehört, postet doch mal euren Namen, Fraktion, Server und Arsenallink. Ich fasse alle in einer Liste zusammen:

17.11.2008:  Daisya - Horde - Nozdormu
http://eu.wowarmory....m...mu&n=Daisya

15.12.2008:  Pomela - Horde - Wrathbringer
http://eu.wowarmory....m...er&n=Pomela

19.12.2008:  Chiava - Allianz - Eredar
http://eu.wowarmory....m...ar&n=Chiava

07.03.2009:  Appletree - Allianz - Der Mithrilorden
http://eu.wowarmory....;gn=Dark+Angels

12.04.2009:  Mondryx - Allianz - Blackrock
http://eu.wowarmory....he+Hyrule+Caros

09.05.2009:  Switchblader - Allianz - Teldrassil
http://eu.wowarmory....;n=Switchblader


17.05.2009: Wanglorin - Allianz - Theradras
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Theradras&cn=Wanglorin


Petri heil!


----------



## Sapphola (30. Dezember 2008)

Es scheint, du bist einer der ersten - vielleicht sogar der erste!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darum mal ein dickes GZ!

Ich hätte auch eine Frage... als Du den Titel bekommen hast, hattest du da "nur" den Erfolg oder auch 1. mit dem Angeltitel auf dem Server oder so? (Ich frag aus reinem Interesse, bin nämlich scharf auch den Kochtitel^^.)

Grüße,
Sapphola


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann wäre das als heldentat aufgelistet worden. Ist es aber nicht, also denke ich nicht, dass es den Erfolg dafür gibt, dass man es als erster aufm Server geschafft hat, den Titel zu bekommen.

Aber GZ zu dem Titel. Ich bin noch dran... aber die seltenen Fische wollen net anbeißen.


----------



## Pomela (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich war auch scharf auf diesen Titel und habe ihn am 15.12.2008 mit Level 72 erhalten.

Pomela - Horde - Wrathbringer
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-ach...er&n=Pomela 

Ob ich die erste auf meinem Server bin, weiss ich nicht, denn dieser Titel wird bei den Ersterfolgen nicht angegeben. Über den Weg lief mir jemand mit diesem eingeblendeten Titel bisher nicht...

Ich habe 5 Tage später auch die riesige Kanalratte aus dem Wasser gezogen und somit auch den letzten Angelerfolg errungen. Schade eigentlich, angeln find ich nämlich geil!


----------



## shikki (2. Januar 2009)

Schrecken der Meere war immer der Titel, den ich unbedingt haben wollte und am 17.11.08 habe ich ihn erreicht. Ich habe mich schon vorm Addon eifrig bemüht, möglichst viele Achievements zu machen. Wie geknickt war ich, als ich sah, dass beim Schrecken aus der Tiefe nur einer der Angler das Achievement bekommt. Mehrfach habe ich versucht andere nach dem Addon zum "nackt wipen"-Run zu bewegen, aber die neue Welt war wohl zu interessant^^ Am Ende hab ich es dann mit einigem Aufwand mit Level 74 allein gemacht (und hinterher in nem Guide gelesen, dass es viel einfacher gegangen wäre^^). 
Allgemein denke ich, dass ich recht viel Glück hatte. Okay, ich habe sehr lange für Dr. Zwicky und den seltenen Fisch gebraucht, aber am Angelwettbewerb habe ich z.B. nur einmal teilgenommen und ihn gleich gewonnen und auch in IF brauchte ich nur 3 Stunden zu angeln, bis Eisenkiefer gebissen hat.

Daisya - Horde - Nozdormu
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mu&n=Daisya

Edit: Daisya gibt es leider nicht mehr. Der Char heisst nun Deescha.


----------



## grmlgrmpf (2. Januar 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> Schrecken der Meere war immer der Titel, den ich unbedingt haben wollte und am 17.11.08 habe ich ihn erreicht.
> (...)
> und auch in IF brauchte ich nur 3 Stunden zu angeln, bis Eisenkiefer gebissen hat.



Ohh, 17.11.08 ist schon verdammt früh, bin gespannt ob da noch jemand schneller war. Eisenkiefer und Alter Fuchs sind keine Voraussetzungen für den Titel mehr.  War das vor WotLK anders?


----------



## shikki (2. Januar 2009)

ursprünglich stand das im gesamterfolg mit drin. muss also nicht mehr sein? deswegen seh ich wohl in letzter zeit so selten allianzler in orgrimmar *gg


----------



## grmlgrmpf (6. Januar 2009)

Es scheint tatsächlich noch nich so viele zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (7. Januar 2009)

Fettes GZ! Beim Angeln fehlt mir noch zu viel ... die seltenen Fische, und Angel-WB ... da ist es ja leichter in SSC zu angeln. ^^

Arbeite erstmal weiter am Chefkoch, leider wirds mit den Nordendrezepten noch dauern. ^^


----------



## grmlgrmpf (9. Februar 2009)

Erst 3 Schrecken der Meere?  Das kann ich ja kaum glauben.  Habt ihr auch keine Freunde/Gildenkollegen, die euch nur noch antworten, wenn ihr sie mit einem ehrfürchtigen "Salty" ansprecht?


----------



## Björnibär (9. Mai 2009)

07.03.2009:  Appletree - Allianz - Der Mithrilorden
Charakterprofil bei "Arsenal"

Ich habe stundenlang der Ratte hinterher geangelt, bis mir jemand sagte, dass sie für den Erfolg nicht ausschlaggebend ist...


----------



## switchblader (10. Mai 2009)

Habs auch endlich mit ein paar Leuten geschafft nach SSC und ZG zu gehen. Die beiden Zwischenerfolge waren die einzigen die mir seid langem noch fehlten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Switchblader, Allianz, Teldrassil

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Switchblader

Grüsse und "Petri Heil"!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Mai 2009)

Achja, ich habs auch seit ner Weile^^ War echt ne schwere Geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...he+Hyrule+Caros


----------



## MadMarvin (17. Mai 2009)

ja, endlich geschafft. ich kann keine grimmigen flusskrebse mehr sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nt+Imba+Turtles

ist zwar im arsenal noch nicht aktualisiert aber ich posts trotzdem schon mal

viel erfolg allen die noch dran arbeiten


----------



## Lohm (14. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich bin seit dem 8.3.2009 Schrecken der Meere und habe den Angelwettbewerb im Schlingendorntal schon 3x gewonnen. Habe also die Angel und 2x das Trinket :-)




Grüße,

Lohm




http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Aman%27Thul&cn=Lohm&gn=United+Fruits


----------



## Autumna (15. Juni 2010)

habe den tollen titel mit dem gewinnen des wettbewerbs im schlingendorntal bekommen.

5.7.2009 - Autumna - Horde - Die Nachtwache
hier der Link

Da gab es die angelquest in dalaran noch gar nicht, die wie ich finde, viiiiieeeeeel einfacher ist.... wenn ich überlege wie oft ich im SDT mitgemacht habe... unzählige male. und bei der in dalaran hatte ich beim zweiten versuch schon gewonnen... irgendwie wirs alles zu einfach gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (16. August 2010)

*Name:* Utgard
*Klasse:* Todesritter
*Rasse:* Mensch
*Fraktion*: Allianz
*Server:* EU Wrathbringer
*Gilde:* Mental Madness
*
Erfolg erreicht am:* 25.07.2010
*
Armory Link:*

http://eu.wowarmory....=Mental+Madness

Als Alli den Schlingendorntal Wettbewerb auf nem PVP Server mit Horden Überzahl zu gewinnen hat echt Zeit und Nerven gekostet... auch erst einen Alli bei uns mit dem Titel gesehen.


----------



## bexxter83 (19. August 2010)

Mir fehlt nur noch der Angelwettbewerb. Ist leider nicht so einfach wenn man ständig gegankt wird beim Angeln... kann sich nur noch um Monate handeln....


----------



## Varitu (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe auch shcon fast alles zusammen für den Titel, nur den Wettbewerb habe ich bisher nicht gewonnen. Und auch mehr oder weniger aufgegeben nur für den Titel, Samstags und Sonntags nachmittag zu angeln.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Dexis (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte zu Silvester 2008/Neujahr 2009 bereits alles zusammen, bis auf die zufallsabhängigen Erfolge "Münzmeister" und "Einer, der nicht entkam". Ich habe dann tatsächlich bis April ´09 für eine einzige Münze und sogar bis März ´10 für den besonderen Fisch gebraucht, bis der Mist endlich gedroppt ist 
Naja, wenigstens gibts bei uns immer noch nicht viele die den Titel inne haben. Was aber auch oft daran liegt, dass der Großteil einfach zu faul ist, sich um so ein intensives Achievement zu kümmern


----------



## Shantalya (1. Dezember 2010)

Hab den Erfolg nun auch schon etwas länger: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/dun-morogh/donila/achievement#169:171:a1516

Und hab da nun auch direkt eine Frage: Bekomme ich in Orgrimmar genau so schnell an Fertigkeitspunkte wie in Uldum?


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Dezember 2010)

Auf Deine Frage *Shantalya* Und hab da nun auch direkt eine Frage: Bekomme ich in Orgrimmar genau so schnell an Fertigkeitspunkte wie in Uldum? Ja Du bekommst immer egal wo Du angelst Fertigkeitspunkte.

Dies könnte Dir vielleicht helfen : Angelguide 
Allerdings sind wie Du ja schon fragtest, die Ortsangaben absoluter Humbug.

Es geht einzig und allein darum wie viele Fänge Du pro Skillpunkt brauchst. 
So musst Du z.B. um von 300 auf 315 zu kommen pro Skillpunkt 9 mal etwas fangen - sprich 9*15= 135 mal etwas aus dem Wasser ziehen. 
Je höherlevelig die Gebiete sind hat nur etwas damit zu tuen was Du dort fängst.

So long und "Petri Heil" 


Ford


----------



## RedShirt (1. Dezember 2010)

Könnte man für den Erfolg den Sieg beim Angelwettbewerb bitte wegpatchen?

Wenn ne ganze Gilde für ihre Member das farmt, kommt man nicht zum Angeln... 20 Leute klauen Dir alle Ponds um 1 zu decken, damit der abgeben kann ...


----------

